# yet another DCC question.



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, I have another DCC question. Is there a way to map a CV. to a function button? EX: CV. 117 on my mrc 645E decoder turns on rule 17 lighting but you have to program it to do this. Is there a way to get F3 to turn this on?

Let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

No doubt NIMT will be around shortly. I know he is out and about at the moment but he will surely give you the answer as he is the DCC Guru.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Generally,decoder features can only be re-mapped to a limited number of function knobs.On the sound decoders I know (Tsunami,Paragon 2),F3 is the short horn and F7 controls rule 17.It does differ from one brand to the other though,but I don't think you can re-map rule 17 to F3...MRC decoders are quite limited in what you can do with them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Based on the information given, I'm going to say NO.
Do you have the decoder Model #? Because the 645E is a sound set not a decoder#, In seaching that sound set came up with several decoder models, 1611,1619,1711,1909.
MRC decoders are not that programmer friendly, and most only have limited function mapping and CV control.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

(in responce to NIMT),
The model number of the decoder is 0001611.I had the idea to do this because on the decoder you can chose from 4 differnt horn types useing CV 50 but you also can do this by repetedly pressing F19. Also F3 on my decoder is for accessory lights 1 and 2 witch are not (and never will be) connected.Sence they are not connected than it sounds an air release.
 Hope this helped some,
Spencer


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You have a MRC model 1611 decoder, that decoder is a basic generic decoder, it don't look like it has the ability to have the sounds remapped to different functions controls.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, thank you for your help NIMT


----------

